# Large rural office complex Haywards Heath feb 2009



## nutnut (Feb 11, 2009)

I am fairly new on here, so please excuse the quality off the post! Everyone has to start somewhere, hey?

Been looking at this for a few weeks just to get my juices flowing and back into UE. The site has been empty for almost a year now and remains in a pretty good state apart from the lead having been removed from the roof around the back, all ceilings and cable remain, as the whole place is live! would love to see the scum try and strip this one, sub station on site buzzing away, just waiting to adjust the attitude of some thieving fool! There is a large house right beside it with a right busy-body old dear there which probably has a little to do with this.

The offices consist of an older country house type building that has been added to at some point, several times i would say. All in all not very interesting, but still an explore of sorts. There are many outbuildings dotted around the grounds, most of which i did'nt get to look at due to time. 

Anyway here aresome of the pics, please bear in mind i am NOT a photographer.

IMG]http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp165/dave73dave/androcks/DSC01108.jpg[/IMG]







IMG]http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp165/dave73dave/androcks/DSC01084.jpg[/IMG]











IMG]http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp165/dave73dave/androcks/DSC01087.jpg[/IMG]


























Sorry if the images are too big


----------



## King Al (Feb 11, 2009)

Good stuff nutnut, some intresting features for a office block, like the shot from the floor


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2009)

You've never come across a striped sub-station then? I have.

Looks good though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 11, 2009)

krela said:


> You've never come across a striped sub-station then? I have.
> 
> Looks good though, thanks for sharing.



Yes on many occasions, it helps if they are isolated first though otherwise things get a bit hot, i.e. burning flesh, it's not very nice! I have seen the afters of such an incident first hand 

But, you never know how far these idiots will go to get a few quid without having to do a normal job like us! Ha! Ha!

Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 11, 2009)

Some rather delightful and interesting features in the buildings. Love the wavy block...most unusual.
Nice find, nutnut.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 11, 2009)

This is great -not everyday that you see some nice solid buildings with some character (instead of tin sheds) on an Office Complex 

Love the wavey building, and the third from last shot especially.

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## nutnut (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, this place is a little unusual. Shortly after i nearly ripped one of my testicles off on an old school corrugated iron fence (shaped to deter climbing over it) i came across this little pond. Upon descovering this i distrubed a heron that headed for the sky as quickly as it could! where it was chased about for a good 5 minutes by 2 seagulls!!! Felt a bit guilty really, but i can't fly so i had to swallow that one 

Found a few other strange/interesting features.










This tropical delight is the back of the shed, thought i was in sunny spain!





Plaque 1 in reception??





Plaque 2 in reception?? Crapped myself as you can see from the camera shake 666? :icon_evil 
Thank god i picked out the 1 to make 1666  





Rather nice fire place in another part of the building.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 11, 2009)

"mind i am NOT a photographer." I think you will find most of us are not. Good photo's though.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 11, 2009)

Those plaques are great. It looks as though someone went to some trouble to preserve past relics.
That little house thingy in the pond is delightful...heron heaven.


----------



## Potter (Feb 12, 2009)

That is lovely! Great work. The floor based shot is great. Love that bendy section. I wonder what that box thing is in with the cassette recorders.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 12, 2009)

Potter said:


> That is lovely! Great work. The floor based shot is great. Love that bendy section. I wonder what that box thing is in with the cassette recorders.



Its some kind of call monitoring and/or training thing from what it said on it. There were head phones and interconnects for telephone lines etc in the lid of the case. 

I had hoped it was going to stuffed full of cash as it was hidden away in a dark corner of the basement! No such luck


----------



## DogRecon (Feb 12, 2009)

*Lucky*

Good pics. Darn lucky that you havn't had pikeys in yet.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 13, 2009)

DogRecon said:


> Good pics. Darn lucky that you havn't had pikeys in yet.



They have been on the roof having the lead, you can see on the bendy building if you look closely. I dropped by on the way past the other day and there were a load of roof tiles ripped off and flung onto the deck below a high level bay window-more lead! As i left the site some very large security dudes were coming in through their entrance  so that was lucky.

I am sure it won't be long before it is trashed and stipped of any scrap etc


----------



## apoo.. (Feb 17, 2009)

nice pics. mid sussex is full of surprises it seems


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Feb 17, 2009)

some nice pics love that fireplace.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## james.s (Feb 18, 2009)

krela said:


> You've never come across a striped sub-station then? I have.
> 
> Looks good though, thanks for sharing.



There's 2 in the American adventure. I am not sure if it is Gypos or contractors, but judging by all the oil, it is probably gypsies.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent pics (and i'm not a photographer either lol, just take pics I like  ). Love how they've incorporated the old, with different era newer additions. Especially like that curved glass part of the offices. That fireplace is awesome, love that, was that in the older part of the building? Good to see both the plaques in the main reception too, glad they've held onto those and made a feature out of them. 

Love the pond, and the spanish type wall. Did you find the tennis courts out the back? I think they're behind the pond.

Nice work,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## nutnut (Feb 21, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics (and i'm not a photographer either lol, just take pics I like  ). Love how they've incorporated the old, with different era newer additions. Especially like that curved glass part of the offices. That fireplace is awesome, love that, was that in the older part of the building? Good to see both the plaques in the main reception too, glad they've held onto those and made a feature out of them.
> 
> Love the pond, and the spanish type wall. Did you find the tennis courts out the back? I think they're behind the pond.
> 
> ...



Nice one, cheers Sal 

yeh, i saw the tennis courts, but did'nt have a game as was all alone  and only had a baseball bat with me, just incase i met those lead thieves  only joking, i'm a lover not a fighter 

The fireplace was in the old/new part border i think? the old part doesn't look that old from inside to be honest, just the odd feature, such as the plaques and the basement looks old on one side. 

The spanish type wall was nice, the only reality check was the snow lying around on the floor.

As for the pics, i thought i'd get ripped for them, but had lots of nice comments, thanks all, it's nice to be part of a friendly and appreciative online community


----------



## petrolhead (Feb 21, 2009)

I could do with a few of those box files! Did the monitoring machine still work, I wonder? What was the office block used for?

I went to look around the old Chailey Heritage site with my dad last year, I wish I had my camera with me. They've pulled it down now.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I like! I like!


----------



## nutnut (Feb 26, 2009)

NobodyGirl said:


> I like! I like!



Yes it's a bit different, hey?


----------



## kittykat (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the colour of those teal walls! Very nice!


----------



## nutnut (Mar 1, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Love the colour of those teal walls! Very nice!



Yeh kinda retro, there were man strange combinationds of colour in there. I have another starange place that i am going to post in RURAL tommorrow, which is different yet again


----------



## nutnut (Mar 1, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Love the colour of those teal walls! Very nice!



Yeh kinda retro, there were many strange combinations of colour in there. I have another strange place that i am going to post soon, which is different yet again


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 1, 2009)

Any chance of a Flash linky? I'd love to see this from above.


----------



## nutnut (Mar 3, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Any chance of a Flash linky? I'd love to see this from above.



http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.985752&lon=-0.107049&z=18&r=350&src=msl

There ya go Seahorse.


----------



## apoo.. (Jul 8, 2009)

today there was a large training exersize on this site involving police, medics and sheep

why they had sheep there i will never know but it was a big thing. any ideas what it might be for?


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 8, 2009)

apoo.. said:


> why they had sheep there i will never know but it was a big thing. any ideas what it might be for?



It was a training exercise prior to an carrying out an operation to root out fraudsters in the government....


...who've been fleecing the public purse for years.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice one Nut Nut Well done with the shots they are very good. Impressive! I have narly ripped my stones out many times climbing over things I shouldnt! All part of the exploration.


----------



## nutnut (Jul 8, 2009)

The police were there yesterday, when i drove past as well. I had a nose around last week and the place is totaly trashed, but still lots of goodies (copper cable etc) remain and i assume that the police were there nicking some pikeys! Also they had a guy in a motor at the entrance who just didn't look to happy  
There is police tape all over the place in there and the sheep belong to the farm at the side, they have just managed to get through the gaps in the fence bordering their field from what i saw.
I will have a word with a local in the know to see what i can find out  shame i didn't have my cam with me last week


----------



## apoo.. (Jul 9, 2009)

they had huge blue inflatable tents with POLICE plastered across the front. i would guess big enough to park 3 transits in each just as an estimate. it really did look like a training thing. it just makes me laugh that a building of that size and what was in great condition a few weeks back when i went past could be left to be stripped. the mind boggles.


----------



## apoo.. (Jul 9, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> It was a training exercise prior to an carrying out an operation to root out fraudsters in the government....
> 
> 
> ...who've been fleecing the public purse for years.


----------



## Potter (Jul 11, 2009)

Love that with them sheep. 

I love them big inflatable tents. Always wanted to jump onto one.


----------



## apoo.. (Jul 31, 2009)

site has been wide open all day yesterday. then a "military" looking helicopter landed in there about 1720.


----------



## nutnut (Aug 1, 2009)

Pikeys are in there at the moment also, camped out in the car park - it is "proper fucked" as they say inside now, going back with my camera at some point to show the level of destruction in this once admirable building.
All the police activity is hush, hush?? for some reason, my source of information would not say a word!! Hmm  so i will try again, when he is pissed in the pub


----------



## apoo.. (Aug 1, 2009)

if you fancy meeting up nutnut and doing it together (safety in numbers and all that) i live very close to the site


----------



## apoo.. (Aug 20, 2009)

I made a quick stop over at this site to check on what damage has been caused as the caravans have moved on.
It has changed so much since I last visited only a month or so ago when the police were doing training exercises on the site. Everything has been rifled through and alot of cables and machinery have been ripped out of the ground and stripped for scrap. The whole inside of the building now smells bad as has been used as a toilet by the uninvited residents that were here previously. I took a couple of pics with my compact camera but will head back there over the next couple of weeks with more time and better prepared. Better prepared being not on my way home from work and needing the toilet. (too much info?)
Just a couple of pictures so you can get an idea of the damage that has been caused.

The front of the building has had all aliminium doors and window frames removed and glass smashed over the drive. 











As I said I will go back better prepared with a better camera and spend some more time there.
This building will soon be demolished to make way for a new housing estate.


----------



## Potter (Aug 21, 2009)

That really is looking bad now.


----------



## nutnut (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice little update Apoo. 

It is looking very sad now compared to when i went in and photographed it! Typical of the scum......


----------



## nutnut (Feb 3, 2010)

*Sandrocks Update*

Popped into Sandrocks the other week to see just how much damage the resident pikeys had done in their short stay in the car park last year.

Having had a brief strole around the site, it soon becomes apparent just how much damage they have done in such a short space of time. The immediate neighbour also had the pleasure of having their nice old barn burnt down when they stripped the sub station (remember our conversation Krela? ).

Anyway, here are a few "snaps" i took as i wandered around.

















I was somewhat pleased to see the grand fireplace still mostly intact, the fire was in the basement smashed up? which although it was not that old, must have been worth a few beers at least. Who knows how these people think???






I always look at this as the police tagging the place, a bit like the type of graffiti people, that cannot do a piece of art but just scribble a pointless word like "spunk" or some other daft word.






The pikeys have even had a go at getting the two plaques that belong to the old farmhouse within out of the wall and succeeded in just about fucking them up, even though they are worth £0!


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 7, 2010)

The original photos have dissappeared.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 10, 2010)

spacepunk said:


> The original photos have dissappeared.



Must be due to a bit of reorganisation on photobucket  here is a link to the original set,

http://s408.photobucket.com/albums/pp165/dave73dave/Sandrocks/


----------

